# 15000 rand a month doable in cape town?



## cowboyy (Jul 9, 2013)

Have a job opportunity in Cape town what i'm doubting on is if the salary 15000 rand (before taxes) a month is something someone can live on in Cape town? The office I will be working in is on West Quay Road. from what I've seen on gumtree a room goes for 3000 rand+ but these are rooms in houses and apartments far away from the city center, I need to be as close to work as possible because I wont be buying a car. I'm very young and will be moving to Cape town alone if it makes any difference

So can someone live on that salary in Cape town?


----------



## planforum (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck to you. Will follow this thread because I'm also interested to know. Thanks!


----------



## cowboyy (Jul 9, 2013)

planforum said:


> Good luck to you. Will follow this thread because I'm also interested to know. Thanks!


Thanks.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

cowboyy said:


> Have a job opportunity in Cape town what i'm doubting on is if the salary 15000 rand (before taxes) a month is something someone can live on in Cape town? The office I will be working in is on West Quay Road. from what I've seen on gumtree a room goes for 3000 rand+ but these are rooms in houses and apartments far away from the city center, I need to be as close to work as possible because I wont be buying a car. I'm very young and will be moving to Cape town alone if it makes any difference
> 
> So can someone live on that salary in Cape town?


I think it would be very difficult to survive on that salary, especially if it is before tax. Remember that in addition to rent you also need to cover vital things like Medical Aid, Electricity, Transport and Food costs, all of which are getting more expensive every day. I do not know about rental prices in CT but in Joburg it would be very difficult to find anything below say 6000 which is half decent and then you would probably not live close to work. 

Saartjie


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

cowboyy said:


> Have a job opportunity in Cape town what i'm doubting on is if the salary 15000 rand (before taxes) a month is something someone can live on in Cape town? The office I will be working in is on West Quay Road. from what I've seen on gumtree a room goes for 3000 rand+ but these are rooms in houses and apartments far away from the city center, I need to be as close to work as possible because I wont be buying a car. I'm very young and will be moving to Cape town alone if it makes any difference
> 
> So can someone live on that salary in Cape town?


I agree with Saartjie on this. Especially if you want to live in Cape Town. For the City Center you are looking at minimum R6,000 a month I live in Cape Town and prices have really shot up. You still need insurance, food, electricity, day to day living, cell phone, internet.


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Not a particular good salary. As you are still single, you should get by, but don't expect the 'good' life. As others have mentioned, besides accommodation, you still have other expenses to pay that do not come cheap.


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

R 15000 per month before tax is very low salary, Unless you are getting other perks like free accommodation, medicals etc.


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

cowboyy said:


> Have a job opportunity in Cape town what i'm doubting on is if the salary 15000 rand (before taxes) a month is something someone can live on in Cape town? The office I will be working in is on West Quay Road. from what I've seen on gumtree a room goes for 3000 rand+ but these are rooms in houses and apartments far away from the city center, I need to be as close to work as possible because I wont be buying a car. I'm very young and will be moving to Cape town alone if it makes any difference
> 
> So can someone live on that salary in Cape town?


Hi sorry I can't help you with the question, but if you don't mind me asking, in what industry is this job/ and what is your occupation? is it listed on the critical skills shortage list?

Regards


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

You can live on that but don't expect a good quality of life, accommodation will be the most expensive upward from R4000 for a room in the City, if you are lucky. Check out this site for cost of living in CT.
Cost of Living


----------

